# OKUMA question



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

I am getting an Okuma Axeon AXS-65. Just wondering if anyone has any experiences (good or bad) they would like to share about this reel. I bought an Avenger a few years back just to get started and I can fling that thing a mile...

Thanks


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

Lots looks no speaks opcorn:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I can't speak for the Aveon but I have 3 VS reels (30, 55, 55). Looks like Aveon is the same reel except for the look and 5 year warranty.

Previous Okumas (Avenger, Expisor) have not been durable reels. I'm hoping their flagship reel is better.

If you are not willing to take the risk, I think there are better reels for 100 dollars. Shimano Stradic, Shimano Baitrunners, Daiwas...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if you really want to keep it in the $100 budget and you are set on getting a longcasting spool design reel you have two choices in you price range:
first is the okuma aveon or oryx or you can go w/ the tica dolhpin series SF or SE or if you wnat to have a baitrunner incorporated to the reel you can get the tica abyss. 

all the mentioned reels are under $100.

if you know HPD (high plains drifter) he fishes the mexican pacific a lot and uses the tica dolphin SF.
his website is http://surfishmexico.pbwiki.com/, he has in there the tools (rods,lures/reels/line etc..) for long distance casting 100 yards or more.


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info....However, it was not a misprint. I am talking about the Okuma Axeon...take a looky look http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/surf/axeon.html :beer:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry about the "aveon" i meant AXION.







it has the long cast spool distance asi told u on my previous post. just change the aveon to axion, my typo.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

and it is being retialed at $86 while the okuma website sells it at $99 . i wonder why.


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> and it is being retialed at $86 while the okuma website sells it at $99 . i wonder why.



I dunno....I just ordered mine for 90.02 inlcuding shipping...what is funny is that the Axion is the Ausi version of the Axeon...wierd!! 

And thanks to Seasalt...Nice to see that I am not the only NOVA person out here...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

mmichaud4 said:


> I
> And thanks to Seasalt...Nice to see that I am not the only NOVA person out here...


there are lots of P&S fishermen near DC Metro area. Let us know how you do on your fishing trips!


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> there are lots of P&S fishermen near DC Metro area. Let us know how you do on your fishing trips!


I absolutely will. I am heading to stone harbor, NJ for 7 days in two weeks. All though getting out to the Jetty might be tough since I have a new 16 day old boy but the wife says I can head out for a few hours here and there plus we are a block from the beach...sooooo we will see...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

mmichaud4 said:


> I absolutely will. I am heading to stone harbor, NJ for 7 days in two weeks. All though getting out to the Jetty might be tough since I have a new 16 day old boy but the wife says I can head out for a few hours here and there plus we are a block from the beach...sooooo we will see...


I totally understand what having a baby is like. Times spent with my kids are precious. Great thing about this year is my boy is 4 so he is able to accompany me. We've had great summer so far. 

Enjoy your son, they grow so fast...


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> I totally understand what having a baby is like. Times spent with my kids are precious. Great thing about this year is my boy is 4 so he is able to accompany me. We've had great summer so far.
> 
> Enjoy your son, they grow so fast...


Thanks!! I absoulutely will!! My 21 month old daughter already has her first cinderella Zebco!! She loves it...nothing like hearing her say fishy fishy fishy...


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

Just an FYI and update on the Okuma Axeon. They have stopped making them...I got the last one at the place that I shopped online for them. Also, I must say that I am really really really overly satisfied with the service from this place! I have no vested interest in them, don't know who they are, will not get any freebies but if you want some great service and response (especially if you are looking for some high end gear) check out I am sure that if I am not supposed to post web links like this a moderator will delete the link. No problem and sorry for being a NEWB to the forums...:fishing:


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

OK so Strike the OKUMA!!! I just got it and it is DOA..a loud clicking noise and when you run it in reverse it just basically sits there and spins backwards no up and down on the spool  Called OKUMA yep it gonna take 2 weeks blah blah blah....Called the company that I ordered it from the guy was great!! he said no problem we will refund your $$$$ (of course I have to pay to ship it back) and he will rush me out another reel no shipping charges soooooo I decided on the TICA Dolphin SE9000. How does that compare??? I have heard a lot of good things about TICA but never used one...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

that was my recommendation in my first answer to your post, get the SF model not the SE.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*They*

are alot nicer looking and have really good reviews on them...I have seem some guys bring in some really large fish with the dolphin....I love the color (blue) opcorn:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*There are a lot of Quality Issues with the Okuma line*

besides the fact that they are a hodge podge of stainless and non-stainless parts makes them a mess after a ver short period of time fishing the salt... Ya get what ya pay for I always say.. JAM


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> that was my recommendation in my first answer to your post, get the SF model not the SE.


OK....Dumb question :redface: what is the difference between the SF and SE?? I have looked at the specs for both and they are exactly the same.....


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

JAM said:


> besides the fact that they are a hodge podge of stainless and non-stainless parts makes them a mess after a ver short period of time fishing the salt... Ya get what ya pay for I always say.. JAM


I was going that way because my inexpensive little avenger has done very well for me. Never any problems with it **knock** **knock**. I just can't believe that I got one that was DOA felt like I was buying a video card or hard drive...oh well...I will still check out OKUMA's 2008 line when they come out or maybe the TICA will sway me


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

SF means super fast i forgot what SE means, it has something to do with the retrieve.


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

HellRhaY said:


> SF means super fast i forgot what SE means, it has something to do with the retrieve.


Ahhhh Gear ratio...no big difference I like a longer fight  As long as I can still chuck it out :--|


----------



## mmichaud4 (Jul 18, 2005)

mmichaud4 said:


> Just an FYI and update on the Okuma Axeon. They have stopped making them...I got the last one at the place that I shopped online for them. Also, I must say that I am really really really overly satisfied with the service from this place! I have no vested interest in them, don't know who they are, will not get any freebies but if you want some great service and response (especially if you are looking for some high end gear) check out I am sure that if I am not supposed to post web links like this a moderator will delete the link. No problem and sorry for being a NEWB to the forums...:fishing:



Thank you for deleting the link moderator. The guys that I was talking about are really nice, have a pretty web site, but don't have didly squat in stock...they sent me a DOA Okuma Axeon, then tried to sell me a TICA SE9000..no problem...oh wait!! we don't have that in stock!!! I called Randy yesterday Just waiting for him to give me some options!!!


----------

